# large cichlid tank setups



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Post pics of your large cichlid tanks as i want a few ideas for mine.Thanks.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

here is mine.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Love the first one how do you get water that brown colour.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

prolly from the driftwood


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

there is stuff you can buy to do tat to the water but judging by the tank i would say the driftwood


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

that color is awesome, I'd like to have my Piranha tanks look like that!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

I have only managed it once and it was new driftwood but after i cleaned it out it dissapeared


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

how big is "large"?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

well not like 33g and things like that something that can hold 12"+ fish


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

120 gallon 60x18x26 Breeding pair Tiger Red Motaguense.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

awsome!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

For the tea coloured water.

Best driftwood to use to achieve that colour is mopani. It's incredibly dense and rich in tanins (which is what is leeching out of the wood to give the water that colour). The colour can also be achieved through the use of peat - and though I haven't done it myself - I know many discus keepers who have.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i like my water clear not brown or green


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

I like your tank and fish, i really need to get mine sorted I will start it in the spring. Would sand be ok for large cichlids or not.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my oscars and pleco in a 90g.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice also how dose this sound for a tank. A big bit of bog wood up one end and a large flower pot like yours up the other end on a sand surface.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what size tank?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

125g

Also it will have a female jag and a texas hybrid with a perruno catfish and a BGK.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bawb2u,

Nice mota. pair!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

not a large tank but it will give some ideas...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 95971


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

View attachment 95973


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

latino heat said:


> View attachment 95973


my 240


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

this is what i got to work with, also dont you plants get dug up.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

lewis said:


> this is what i got to work with, also dont you plants get dug up.


dang what kinda fish ar those? they look awsome


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

2 jags a devil and texas hybrid.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Damn texas hybrid is awsome! do you know what its crossed with?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

some sort of vieja ill post a pic of it soon.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cool i sorta see it


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

There it is beeting on the red devil


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow!!! that texas and devil fighting is awesome looking! props on that texas man, talk about great looking!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice tanks guys!!!


----------



## kfife (Mar 26, 2004)

My 125.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nice looking 125.. what's in it?


----------



## kfife (Mar 26, 2004)

This is the remodel after my RD died. Right now it has 4 baby cons, 1 baby red terror, 2 Banded Leporinus and a pleco.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is my 72 gallon bowfront that houses my flowerhorn and some friends (clown loaches and plecos).

View attachment 97051


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My 72 and 240


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

They are some beautys i can never seem to do that with my tanks my jag will move anything no matter the size around the tank. Cichlidaddict how do you keep those plants alive with your dovi and keep all the stones in one place.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

lewis said:


> They are some beautys i can never seem to do that with my tanks my jag will move anything no matter the size around the tank. Cichlidaddict how do you keep those plants alive with your dovi and keep all the stones in one place.


One word - plastic.

I'll agree with you - my jag was the biggest digger I've ever had. My dovii isn't quite as bad, but I still have to put rocks and plants back where I want them during each water change.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

They are real good plastic plants is sand a good subsrtate for a jag or would gravel be better.


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have alot of large cichlid tanks....here's a few of them...pics aren't great..blind photographer, "me"...and my good camera is on loan to my 17 year old daughter...forever probably...double click the small pics


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

*toerag* - All your tanks look great! The floating driftwood makes it look more natural.

*lewis* - I'd go with gravel for easy maintenance and I'm sure the jags can dig around in gravel easier than sand.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

also my tank is such a boring colour. What is a good light to get. I was thinking a moonlight glow are they ok for cichlids or not.

Toerag nice set up with all the devils. Must be alot of aggression in there what is the dominant fish out of the jags the devils and the butti.


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

lewis said:


> also my tank is such a boring colour. What is a good light to get. I was thinking a moonlight glow are they ok for cichlids or not.
> 
> Toerag nice set up with all the devils. Must be alot of aggression in there what is the dominant fish out of the jags the devils and the butti.


To be honest...the overcrowding stops almost all aggression...but, costs a ton in filtration....


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

That cichlid addict dovii tank rocks and w/ a very beautiful male dovii. I salute you.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Will overcrowding work always or are you just lucky.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

lewis said:


> Will overcrowding work always or are you just lucky.


It will not always work. You still need an adequately sized tank so that the fish have spaces to 'get away' from each other if need be.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> My 72 and 240


Awesome tanks.


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

lewis said:


> Will overcrowding work always or are you just lucky.


LOL.....My fish eat very well, they color up well, they've thrived....and I've been doing this for a very long time....about 35 years....maybe I've just been very lucky?.....I see from some of the replies that others don't feel that way...so, maybe it is just luck....


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

84G tank with 10" solo red oscar. Very simple inside and extremly easy to clean.


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Pyri...very nice tank and beautiful specimen...


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

That is the sort of tank i want but instead of the pot a large branch. Can you get branches from a tree. Or do the yhave to be bogwood.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

here is my new 6x2x2 it needs a background but here it is anyway,it has a large female jag,1 wild oscar,1tiger oscar,female red devil,african pike,pike cichlid and dorado.They all get on well can tiger oscars breed with wild oscars?


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

ronzz said:


> here is my new 6x2x2 it needs a background but here it is anyway,it has a large female jag,1 wild oscar,1tiger oscar,female red devil,african pike,pike cichlid and dorado.They all get on well can tiger oscars breed with wild oscars?


Very nice setup Awesome fish


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cool setups everyone


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

lewis said:


> That is the sort of tank i want but instead of the pot a large branch. Can you get branches from a tree. Or do the yhave to be bogwood.


Get regular drift wood for aquariums from your lfs. I tried using a peice of reptile wood before because I liked the way it looked, and it just ended up a mess as mold or something very much like it started to grow on it.

For the person who asked I don't see why red oscar couldn't breed with a wild oscar.. So providing you have a male and a female then I don't see why not.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome tanks guys!









I especially love Mettle's. I really like what he did with the fake vines in the back of his aquarium. I might end up trying something like that with my 130 gallon tank, because I don't think my oscars would bother it much being that it's on the back of the tank.
~Taylor~


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

[quote name='toerag2' date='Mar 7 2006, 04:30 AM' post='1391964']
I have alot of large cichlid tanks....here's a few of them...pics aren't great..blind photographer, "me"...and my good camera is on loan to my 17 year old daughter...forever probably...double click the small pics

WOW NISE RD or MIDAS...is it yellow and white?....or is it the pic


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> I have alot of large cichlid tanks....here's a few of them...pics aren't great..blind photographer, "me"...and my good camera is on loan to my 17 year old daughter...forever probably...double click the small pics
> 
> WOW NISE RD or MIDAS...is it yellow and white?....or is it the pic


LS...he's actually quad colored....white, yellow, orange and red....goes thru periodic color changes....he's honestly right at 15 inches long and terribly mean/aggressive...can't even leave my large pleco in with him


----------

